# Inibico Project



## dcameron (Jun 9, 2004)

Don't mean to bring up a dead topic here, but I was wondering if anyone had ANY news on the project. Perhaps some of you that are in contact with Sean. It just seems like the is taking forever. Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

*Expect it*

The inibico project is a very very neat idea, especially because, quite understandably, new exciting frogs will come into the country, and will come in responsibly, not in droves that put a few hundred of another "less desirable" frog into the meat grinder. This is what happens right now when Pumilio come in - Hundreds of auratus die (not to mention the Pumilio) because that is what the importers are forced to do because the exporters need to move them, because they are losing them left and right, and they paid for them. It is all about money.

Unfortunately, the INIBICO project is not really that different. The government officials are not stupid. They know there is money in this, and they want a way to extract a large chunk of it for themselves. These frogs are slated to come in at about forty a piece. That price will of course change upon arrival because of time effort and markup, and will still be reasonable, but to get it past the Peruvian government, palm greasing is going to need to happen, I think.

The best way to get a few good answers out of this, is to contact someone in touch with Rainier Schulte, who is the Spearhead behind the INIBICO project, and get more up to date information.



At the same time, is there something wrong with the frogs that are already here? I would be disappointed if you were interested in the frogs coming in from the INIBICO project because they are new and expensive. There are a large number of peruvian frogs already here, bred in large numbers, that are extremely interesting. Unless you are searching for a specific species, and want to work with only that one for study reasons, consider some of the frogs that are already here. Trust me, no matter what the frog, it can be found if you network yourself deep enough with the right froggers, and develop your experience level.

I guess what this means, is that there are froggers out there that I simply give frogs to, (not sell) or trade frogs with, without thinking of the monetary value of the frogs back and forth, simply because they are good experienced froggers, and I know they will be successful with them.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Since INIBCO is tied in with the UN World Bank - it *cannot* grease palms (though I agree that's what seems to be delaying the whole thing).

And... personally, I'm not that interested in species that are well represented in our hobby already. 

But I *am* interested in some of the newer/rarer species being worked with.

s


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

I spent plenty of time with Rainer this summer while working in Peru, so I know a little bit about the progress of the project. While I was there, he was waiting on money to come in from the World Bank that would apparently allow his project to proceed. Just before I left, he found out that they would be sending him the money, but there was some delay because all the execs were on vacation or something. Another problem, as was mentioned, is that the Peruvian government is so corrupt that there was almost no way to get through all the red tape without the big-wigs taking all the money first. However, this summer Peru apparently elected a new president, which Rainer was very excited about. So that might help also. Still, this project may take a while to get off the ground, but when it does I think it will be well worth the wait. Rainer has been very active in searching out and buying new forests to set up artificial breeding cups. Not only will the US hobby be getting rare and unusual frogs, but I think also some frogs that no one has ever even heard of before. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You're a freakin' tease Evan.

s :?


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

UN, World Bank, not having greasy palms, let us not for get the investigation right now in the "Oil for Food" program. Or how about the overwhelming interest that adds onto debt that countries like Brazil will more than likely never recover from. 
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Jason - I personally know the World Bank rep involved here.

No corruption worries here.

s


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

That cool, I do not mean to ruffle any feathers. All I am say is it would not surprise me that there are gov’t agencies/agent who are looking for their cut.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

Would someone mind filling me in on what exactley this project is to do? I can gather that it is to open the Peru borders for exportation of frogs to the US but that is all I can gather. As I am a little new to PDFs I am interested in learning what I can and where and when PDF came into the hobby. 

Mike P.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Look back along time ago, there is a topic about it.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'm setting my money aside for some D. mysteriosis. I forget how long ago Ranier spoke at IAD. He expected he would be shipping frogs soon then. That must have been over 2 years ago.


----------



## seanstew (Feb 12, 2004)

The INIBICO project is continuing to make progress. Just because the frogs have not been imported and sold into your living room does not mean it does not proceed as planned. This is a huge project with goals and endpoints not measured by simple importation and sales. Yes, there has been many delays and they are due to a variety of unpredictable circumstances (ie. 3rd world finances, governement red tape, government turn-over, difficulties in maintaining uninterrupted dialogue, etc). But no one knows the whole situation or story unless they have been intimately involved on every levels over years of time. It is kinda funny listening to all the spectulation. I apoligize for not keeping the hobbyists up to date, but in reality much of the delays and work to be done are complicated to convey. I would much rather put that time and energy into over coming the obstacle. One reason Rainer has not received the funds is due to the lack of permits. With no permits no frogs are going anywhere, no project can be financially sustained and thus no investor (World Bank) is going to throw away money. It has taken a lot of time and effort to put together a group of individuals to pull this off with conservation as the motivation and not financial gain. I am including Rainer, our allies in the Peruvian Government, the World Bank and the distributors close to the project. If the goal was financially driven then I suspect we would have had things up and running long ago. The World Bank will have no direct financial gain from this and we are trying to control what financial gain there is...profits would go to the land owners and indiginous working class not governmental "big wigs." Thanks for being patient.-Sean


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

> The World Bank will have no direct financial gain from this and we are trying to control what financial gain there is...profits would go to the land owners and indiginous working class not governmental "big wigs." Thanks for being patient.-Sean


I am glad to hear this!  
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Anyone hear any news lately?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

*Export delays of Peru's Dendrobates*

I spent 20 days this past spring in Iquitos and areas of the Adjacent Amazon River and tributaries collecting Dendrobates and other frogs for a farm Incredible Pets is helping support in Iquitos . We traveled some areas of the rio Blanco previously visited by Rainer Schulte and spoke to a few Lodge owners who work with him to discover collecting locations. One thing that became clear,however disturbing, that the lodge owners (at least one in particular) were quite vocal about was the apparent activity, at least in their opinion, that frogs either collected by Rainer or European associates of his were being smuggled out of Peru ahead of permits being issued. Inreana ,Peru's wildlife Agency, also apparently are of the opinion that the project is either tied or in some way ensuring the export without permits of certain Dendrobates as well as other frogs to Europe. It's unfortunately clear to many people that the rare frogs from Peru had to get out of the country somehow, and with Peru being closed for at least a decade and smugglig frogs to Germany in particular seems to be quite easy it's not hard to draw conclusions ,even if they are unfounded. The availability of frogs of the quinquivivatus group is of particular suspect. It may be these rumors wether true or not as well as the recent arrest (last Summer ) of a German tourist at the Iquitos airport with a large number of Dendrobates that have had at least some effect on the project's delay. I have forwarded this subject to Shawn Heflick who works closely with Inreana and is probably more informed about this particular situation in hopes he may enlighten us more about what is the latest with Peru's possibility of Dendrobates export.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Export delays of Peru's Dendrobates*



incrediblepets said:


> One thing that became clear,however disturbing, that the lodge owners (at least one in particular) were quite vocal about was the apparent activity, at least in their opinion, that frogs either collected by Rainer or European associates of his were being smuggled out of Peru ahead of permits being issued.


Amazing... this is the same thing we heard from land owners in the Tarapota region. When I first heard about this project I was excited, but it's lost it's appeal after hearing some Peruvian landowners explain the situation. Who wouldn't be mad after being told they will get $10us per frog and now being told they are only going to get s/1 - s/3 ($.33-$1 US) per frog. Granted, I didn't talk to Rainer or the smuggler we missed by less than 2 weeks buying frogs, so this just one side of the story.


----------



## ryalan (Mar 19, 2005)

*About Inbico*

Well, I was there in Tarapoto visiting the collecting zones, I've spoke with many people, involve in the project and not involve...
I think the best way to produce any specie (in San Martin or Iquitos or other part here in Peru) is in private breeding centers, I know very well my country and mostly those big projects made for Peruvians or not Peruvians, mostly never work due to many variables...
But, private investment is very diferent... every owner takes care of his own money...
I've readed in this posting several opinons about that project...to produce those frogs I think not necesary those many thousandd of dollars, with good criteria many things possible to do...


----------

